# Cadbury purple colour scheme anyone?



## becks

Hi girlies :wave: is anyone having a wedding with a Cadbury purple colour scheme? I was having purple but have now changed it to lemon/yellow.. I started to buy purple bits and pieces ( not much) just 100 organza favour bags, some 3mm ribbon (25meters) , some sheer ribbon which I think is 10mm (25meters) and some purple scatter crystals for the tables. Could anyone use them? I don't want anything for them... It's my good deed for the day :happydance: x First person to ask for them will get them.. It's only fair xx


----------



## Charlotteee

Oooo oooo me me me, how much hun xxx


----------



## becks

Charlotteee said:


> Oooo oooo me me me, how much hun xxx

You can have them lovely... :flower: PM me xx


----------



## Charlotteee

You are one disgusting human being.

Fair enough you were going to give them me for free, but you have been promising to send this stuff for months and have blocked me from sending you a PM now.

Hows about if you have decided against sending it let me know rather than tell me you're going to send it and you're just busy!!

Good deed for the day my ass!! Wouldn't trust you as far as i could throw you, even when i offered to pay for them you still said no no it's fine i will get them out ASAP.

Stick your good deed of the day up your backside!


----------

